# ATTN Blacksway: I'm not getting "thread updated" e-mails.



## Lela (Jun 17, 2003)

The e-mails I usually get to tell me when a thread's been updated are no longer coming.  Having finally gotten used to using them, I'm trying to remember how I ever managed to use the User CP Panel only.

Yes, I am subscribed.  Yes, they appear on the User CP.  Yes, this applies to all threads I'm subscribed to (including Story Hours I've been watching since this inception of the boards) and not just new subscriptions.

It started last night.

Any one else having this problem?  Anyone know how to fix it?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Capellan (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes, I'm also having this problem.  Alas, I don't know how to fix it.  But I'm sure someone will


----------



## LokiDR (Jun 17, 2003)

I just noticed it today/this morning.


----------



## Rel (Jun 18, 2003)

Same here.  I was just about to start a thread about it.  Do any of you perchance use Earthlink as your ISP or for e-mail?  That's what I use.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 18, 2003)

I noticed it too, but I thought it was my email provider, as they jsut changed their site radically (I use webmail)... thinking about that now though, that doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

Rav


----------



## Rel (Jun 18, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *(I use webmail)
> Rav *




So do I.


----------



## LokiDR (Jun 18, 2003)

I use hotmail.  Perhaps ENworld has found itself onto a "spam" list and it's emails are being blocked?


----------



## Greybar (Jun 18, 2003)

> Same here. I was just about to start a thread about it. Do any of you perchance use Earthlink as your ISP or for e-mail? That's what I use.




Ditto on the behavior problem.  Noticed today, probably started yesterday or maybe Monday night.

I'm using ATT Broadband Internet.

John


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 18, 2003)

I've been getting the same problem, and I'm in New Zealand... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Lela (Jun 18, 2003)

I use Yahoo Mail.

Seems allmost all of us use different e-mail providers.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 18, 2003)

I tried changing to a non-webmail account I have, and I'm still not getting updates, so I don't think it's that.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 18, 2003)

Not getting them here either (using Verizon). It has to be an issue with the site software here I would think...


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 18, 2003)

Let's see if we can get Blacksway in here...


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, going to try an experiment ... I just registered a new account.  I will see how long it takes to get e-mail confirmation.  

If it's something related to the server or e-mailing in general, then maybe I won't get my e-mail confirmation.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 18, 2003)

More info:

It looks like we've had 60+ people register since 6/17 and none of them has changed from "awaiting confirmation" to "registered."  6/16 was the last time a new registeree has become "registered."


----------



## Rel (Jun 18, 2003)

Eric, for what it's worth, I can confirm that the 16th is the last day on which I got a notification of a reply to a subscribed thread.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

I concur, i use a private mail server, and nothing  so i guess this problem is much larger then just banning, maybe an internal error?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, it seems like all email related functions aren't working.  Very odd.


----------



## Lela (Jun 19, 2003)

I wonder, it seems that there's been a decline in posting as well.  Is there an easy way to check that?  I'd be interested to know what affect this has on the boards.

Of course, the double/triple posts thing might counter that.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 19, 2003)

Rumor has it that EricNoah is holding all the Emails hostage and will not release them until we pay .... (wait for it)

:: pinkie to corner of lips ::

"one million dollars"


----------



## fba827 (Jun 19, 2003)

** edit -- Double Post **


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 19, 2003)

Ah, just the thread I was looking for.  

I dunno if this helps but my last email from here was 6/16/03 @ 9:01 PM EST.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey!  My last email was... about thirty seconds ago.

Looks like we're back!

-Hyp.


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 19, 2003)

Ironically enough I saw this post ages ago and thought - oh, I'll subscribe to that one and see if I get any more posts....

Suffice to say I didn't get any emails! 

a) yes, its affecting everyone.
b) I've not found the cause yet but I'm getting there...

EDIT:

b2) sorry, meant to say I found A cause but it didn't seem to have fixed the problem completely...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 19, 2003)

> *a) yes, its affecting everyone.*




Not me, any more... all seems fine, although until an hour ago I wasn't getting any messages.

-Hyp.


----------



## Thels (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm just getting a load of messages. Seems like they all've been stacked up, cuz I'm getting several mails for the same threads.

I guess for some reason it didn't send the emails. It'll probably take a little while now sending all the heaped up mails, and let's hope after that everything's back to normal.


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 19, 2003)

Ah, I did fix it, but there are 8000 emails in the queue so it'll be a while before they finish processing (needed a little bump to get them going I think).


Ta-da...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 19, 2003)

I just wanted to chime in saying that it did not look like old e-mails would be going out, just the new ones.



Then I re-checked my e-mails.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey, awesome job Blacksway!


----------



## Greybar (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Blacksway.  Right now I'm bobbing on an inflatable raft over the sea of subscription emails [grin]

... and that's a good thing.

John


----------



## Morrus (Jun 19, 2003)

8000 emails?  Yikes!  I'm glad they're automated!


----------



## Rel (Jun 19, 2003)

It appears that they are back, and with a vengeance!

Thanks.  Now let me go sort through 60 ENWorld messages...


----------



## Lela (Jun 20, 2003)

When I sat down and found 78 messages in my ENWorld folder alone, I knew Blacksway had arrived.

So now that you know what caused it, is there a chance it could happen again?


----------



## fba827 (Jun 20, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *8000 emails?  Yikes!  I'm glad they're automated!  *




You mean Blacksway doesn't sit there to lick, seal, and stamp each and every mailing?


----------



## Lela (Jun 20, 2003)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean Blacksway doesn't sit there to lick, seal, and stamp each and every mailing?
> 
> *




No, they have little Kobalds to do that.  It's the secret definition of the word automated.  In fact, that's where they originally got their talent for mechanics.

This is likely why they're all so mean and hateful if they manage to escape to Oerth or one of the Realms.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 20, 2003)

> *When I sat down and found 78 messages in my ENWorld folder alone, I knew Blacksway had arrived.*




I had 229... [sigh]

-Hyp.


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 20, 2003)

Lela said:
			
		

> *When I sat down and found 78 messages in my ENWorld folder alone, I knew Blacksway had arrived.
> 
> So now that you know what caused it, is there a chance it could happen again? *



Nope, shouldn't happen again. Even having found the cause I'm not sure why it happened this time (if you get what I mean:?)


----------



## Lela (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, the slow down of the boards that may have caused the double/tripple post thing seems to be over too.

I wonder if this was the cause.


----------



## LokiDR (Jun 20, 2003)

Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, the slow down of the boards that may have caused the double/tripple post thing seems to be over too.
> *




The kobalds were too busy with the mail to keep up on the posting.


----------



## Lela (Jun 20, 2003)

LokiDR said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The kobalds were too busy with the mail to keep up on the posting. *




We really should consider upgrading to Formains.  They're a little more efficent.

Of course, they do tend to revolt on occation.  But a few Slaad on hand should help us put that down.

And we could give the Kobalds jobs as secerity personal.  Train them as Monks of St. Cuthburt and we have a good fighting force.


----------

